# Helix Amps



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

HXA1000QX:
HELIX OS HXA1000QX 600WRMS MONO SUB SQ AMP, GERMANY, RARE AND NICE!!! | eBay

A1-Silver:
HIGH QUALITY HELIX A1-SILVER 029218011271 | eBay

A1-Black:
HIGH QUALITY HELIX A1-BLACK 029218011271 | eBay


----------



## exoplasm (Mar 5, 2009)

Giggity


----------

